# Importance of mag ride?



## Cherub (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi,

Been looking for the perfect spec RS for weeks and called Audi to check the spec on one today, the guy said it showed "controlled shock absorption with magnetic ride" on one of the systems but didn't show Audi magnetic ride with the option code 1BQ on the other system, he couldn't say if it had it or not. The garage it's at doesn't know. Can't decide what to do? How can you tell from looking at the shocks themselves? Is it that good feature? Apart from that the car is ideal! I've waited nearly 2 months so am prepared to hold on a little longer but....

Cheers


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Cherub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been looking for the perfect spec RS for weeks and called Audi to check the spec on one today, the guy said it showed "controlled shock absorption with magnetic ride" on one of the systems but didn't show Audi magnetic ride with the option code 1BQ on the other system, he couldn't say if it had it or not. The garage it's at doesn't know. Can't decide what to do? How can you tell from looking at the shocks themselves? Is it that good feature? Apart from that the car is ideal! I've waited nearly 2 months so am prepared to hold on a little longer but....
> 
> Cheers


It's a gimmick designed to damage your back if you drive it around potholed UK roads.

Unless you want to do the odd track day I doubt you'll ever use it.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

i think you can tell if its fitted to the car by the button by the gear stick...


----------



## oldenglish (Mar 28, 2017)

On the RS it's the 'S' for Sport mode button, engages magride, tightens throttle response and opens exhaust flap if you have the sport exhaust. Same location by the gearshift, though.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Magnetic ride shocks have a couple of bar code stickers on them. Should be noticeable on full
Lock.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Cherub said:


> ...Is it that good feature?...
> 
> Cheers


Hi Cherub

There are a number of users on the forum who have a pop at Mag Ride. Each to their own and all that. To be honest I've not really noticed anyone compliment the feature. It came as standard with the TTS and I did go through a period of time thinking that if it was an option I probably wouldn't have ticked the box. Having had the car just over a year over the last few months it's grown on me. I admit I don't use it all the time, but I'm glad it's there in a way. I'm never going to track the car, but it's nice to have. Probably worth noting if a Mag Ride shock does fail then costs are fairly high for an OEM replacement at approx. £240+VAT each and its recommended to replace the shocks in pairs per axel, as you would a tyre for instance. The below may be worth a read particularly taking note of the comments from [email protected]

viewtopic.php?t=170219&p=2454270

Regards

Scott


----------



## Mani59 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have it fitted to mine and when I went for a test drive with it with the sales guy, he switched it on and was saying to me how he can feel the difference and how everything is much firmer, etc.
Honestly, I could not tell the difference and since I have had the car, I have not switched it on once :roll:


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

I can certainly tell the difference but I suppose it is subjective. I may like orange squash but someone else may think it tastes like cat pap. I would be confident in saying that it is a night and day difference. Completely agree in that I don't have it switched on all the time but I do push the button when feeling frisky 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mag ride isn't on or off. It's on all the time and you just change how it reacts.

How to tell if it's fitted: 
1. The front struts will have a wire coming out from the bottom.
2. when you turn on the ignition there are a number of warning lights that illuminate and then go out. One will be the 'shock absorber' symbol. 
3. Check for the 1BQ code on the build sticker in the service record book or the sticker on the boot floor, under the tool tray.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Completely agree brittain. Read many a post about Mag ride being a constant feature but I suppose it does feel like an on /off option though due to the difference in ride. Would be interesting to test drive a TT without any Mag ride to see what the difference in ride quality feels like.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ScoTTS... said:


> Completely agree brittain. Read many a post about Mag ride being a constant feature but I suppose it does feel like an on /off option though due to the difference in ride. Would be interesting to test drive a TT without any Mag ride to see what the difference in ride quality feels like.


It's a slightly more comfortable experience.

In a perfect world where all roads were perfect magride has its place, but the roads in the UK are like cluster bombed landing strips.

I've owned three mk2's without it and three with it, pretty much all TTS's are specced with it and to be honest, I've used it a handful of times just to see what it was all about and it's a gimmick. My last TTS had magride with MSS springs, think I tried the magride twice with that just to hear my car rattle a little more.

The TTS I have now I've had 6 weeks or so ... not flicked on the magride once, not even to see if the light works.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Mag ride is off when turned off.

For testing it's functionality and proof it does work.
Get the boot open get someone to bounce the car up and down as hard as they can constantly, then with someone inside get them to turn the mag ride on.
The person/s bouncing the car will soon struggle to bounce it 

It restricts oil flow inside the dampers when turned on by clever design.


----------



## Cherub (Mar 25, 2017)

Gents thanks so much for the information, going to check the car out tomorrow, I'm now on the fence about if it's a deal breaker or not. If the rest of the car is good, history etc I'm going to go for it provided they are willing to do a deal! Will let you know the outcome!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Its not important at all imo, I now have KW coilovers instead of the mag ride on my TTS and its the best thing I have done to it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gtturbo said:


> Mag ride is off when turned off.


See: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332505 and note the comment just above the first picture.

Rather than getting someone to jump up and down in the boot, there is a proper test mode. Press and hold the MR button until the LED in it flashes. Press again to exit test mode.
See: http://workshop-manuals.com/audi/a3_mk2 ... ck_tester/


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The mag ride gives you the option of changing the damper settings between comfort and sport. Where I live - in Devon - I think it's essential. I tried a non-mag-ride on the bumpy roads round here and I thought it was very uncomfortable - so uncomfortable that you had to drive slowly over many of the B roads. But I guess it depends on where you live. If you're going to be driving mostly on good A roads and motorways then you may not notice the difference.

As has been said, mag-ride is not off or on - it's a matter of different settings. The comfort one allows you to glide in comfort over our crappy pock-marked roads and hardly feel it, while the sport setting tightens it all up a bit - you can tell when it's in sport because the ride is more "busy" and a bit harder.

When I bought my S line mag ride was the first option I selected. £1100 is a lot of money but it makes it a different car IMO.


----------



## Cherub (Mar 25, 2017)

Bugger, they had taken a deposit on it yesterday. The search continues, thanks for your opinions


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Where I live - in Devon - I think it's essential. I tried a non-mag-ride on the bumpy roads round here and I thought it was very uncomfortable - so uncomfortable that you had to drive slowly over many of the B roads.


Oddly, I find the Mag ride helps on bumpy roads too, and sometimes select the stiffer setting for speed humps!!
Tends to stop the car bouncing around if otherwise unselected. (and no, I don't drive too fast over them)

Personally I generally prefer a harder sportier suspension than a soft wallowing ride. 
My Leon FR has the optional sports suspension, which had reviews about the too harsh suspension from some.

All down to preference.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I quite like it, there is quite a pronounced difference, and the car doesn't feel under-damped. It is too firm on a bumpy road though, the car becomes rather skittish and you're better without it on. I would rather have confidence in the car than one that is technically faster, but if you're a driver that will drag the potential out of the car even if it's a mare to drive then you probably drove Group B rally and I bow to you...

I'm surprised in not having the option to enable Hooligan mode on the exhaust independently. I'd be quite keen on any such mod. I'm sure someone must have doctored up an over-ride switch to flip the flap on demand?

I would like to try a spring kit, MSS seems to be the way to go? I dont' want to compromise the comfort though as I will at times need the car as a daily. But that's for another thread. I drove 200 miles yesterday, mostly motorway, comfortable and got 32mpg despite giving it a fair bit of stick when traffic allowed! It needs to still fit that mould when required.

On my 335d it went the other way.. with springs it improved but the active dampers still sucked, getting rid of them improved everything with a slight reduction in comfort in some aspects but overall better. It's all well and good riding along not feeling any road texture until it wallows over undulations invoking travel sickness... As a driver's car it was transformed. From William's thread it seems the dampers on the TT are actually very good and just need matching with spring rates.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Its not important at all imo, I now have KW coilovers instead of the mag ride on my TTS and its the best thing I have done to it


Hi which KW coilovers did you go for What's the ride Luke How much did you lower the car I've got TTS been looking to ditch the Magride for Coilovers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ross_t_boss said:


> I'm surprised in not having the option to enable Hooligan mode on the exhaust independently. I'd be quite keen on any such mod. I'm sure someone must have doctored up an over-ride switch to flip the flap on demand?


For the RS? Yes, I did this a few years ago.



ross_t_boss said:


> I would like to try a spring kit, MSS seems to be the way to go? I dont' want to compromise the comfort though as I will at times need the car as a daily. But that's for another thread. I drove 200 miles yesterday, mostly motorway, comfortable and got 32mpg despite giving it a fair bit of stick when traffic allowed! It needs to still fit that mould when required.


I had MSS springs on my Mk2 RS and was very happy with them. Now waiting for the kit for the Mk3 . . . .


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I only use the mag-ride for two conditions; Alpine roads and above speeds of 160kph on the German autobahn. I actually like it as it kills the "bounce" and keeps the car a bit flatter on curves and definitely improves high speed stability. With 19" wheels, the ride was significantly harder, but since going to 17" wheels, the taller tires help dampen the roads a bit more. Since I drive all over Europe, being able to adjust the car to suit the road conditions and speeds makes for a much more enjoyable ride.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Magneride is good if you want to have the choice of a hard or soft ride at a touch of a button. With it on you can drive harsh into corners and feel composed and in full control. With it off you drive over those potholes without whiplash.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the 2007 TT 2.0 TFSI I put a deposit down on on monday (and picking up saturday) has it on

J
xx


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Le Smith said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not important at all imo, I now have KW coilovers instead of the mag ride on my TTS and its the best thing I have done to it
> ...


I went with the KW Street comfort, Its pretty low but its my daily I will get some pics up at some point lol, the ride is very comfortable but still very stable through corners, I have had quite a few coilover kits in past on various cars but these dont "feel" like coilovers, alot seem to have a negative effect on normal ride, these feel like they were made for the car. Looks alot better and drives alot better, you also get the mag ride electronic delete with them so no warning lights etc.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I love my Mag Ride ! If I buy another Audi I will make sure I get it again.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Yes get few pics up that would be good I was considering the Street comfort,like yourself my TTS will become my daily ride later this year as Company lease car going back due to retirement. Thanks for info


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

ldhxvs said:


> Magneride is good if you want to have the choice of a hard or soft ride at a touch of a button. With it on you can drive harsh into corners and feel composed and in full control. With it off you drive over those potholes without whiplash.


Well said sir [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

@Cherub. Although I like Mag ride I certainly wouldn't call it a deal breaker.


----------

